# Shipping personal effects to UK?



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all

We'll soon be relocating to Scotland, and while we won't be taking any of our furniture/white goods etc with us (watch out for the garage sale coming soon!), we do nonetheless have a few small appliances/gadgets/artworks/soft furnishings etc. we'd like to take back with us.

Can anyone recommend a shipping company here in Dubai which deals in such small quantities (at most, it would probably be the equivalent of 4-5 tea chests' worth)? Most of the ones I've found so far talk only in terms of 'whole house' removals or container loads, which would be far in excess of our needs.

thanks,
teuchter


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Try Skynet courier

http://www.skynetworldwide.net/contactus.htm

They should have a UK service and I have dealt with them for years. 

Look forward to the garage sale please keep us updates 

Thanks


----------

